# Toro power shift 8/28



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok Toro guys...a friend of mine just dropped of a powershift 8/28 that he hasn't started in years for me to clean up and get running for him. It seems in pretty good shape, but toro's are foreign to me, and I don't know my way around a briggs like I do a tecumseh. I actually got it started pretty quick with some fresh gas and cranking the electric starter for a while (which was frozen too), but it runs poorly at the moment. The Briggs is model number 190406 type 6142-01 code 9406141A. I'm going to do the usual carb stuff, change the oil and plug, and I'm hoping that will right the ship as far as the motor is concerned. One of questions I have is with the gear shifter. I can't move it over into a drive gear unless I stick my finger down there and move the gate over manually, is that normal? (see pix) It seems like an old Hurst his/her shifter with a lockout mechanism. What else should I be checking or tune up on this thing to make sure she keeps going? It also needs a gas tank, it must have split at the middle seam and someone tried to goo it up with something, but gas comes right though as soon as you move it around. He doesn't want to put too much into it, and already balked when I said a new gas tank on ebay was $60-70 so I am going to stop at a local guy and try to find a decent used tank tomorrow. Also what is a ball park on what this thing would be worth running? I think my budget here is very limited on refurbishments, so I can't go to far. Any advise would be helpful, thanks in advance.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Check out superedge88 on powershifer It's most likely a spring problem I hope I never have to do mine but you might haveto dop the control box be careful it's got a lot of parts


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea, that thing in the shifter should sit up out of the way, waiting for you to push it up with the shifter to "powershift". There's a manual out there available that's very informative on adjustments. You can tell your friend these are still valuable machines and worth putting a few $$ into.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok thanks guys..didn't realize the same question had been asked so recently, that thread helps me too. Will let you know how I make out.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The Powershifts are worth way more then they bring on the marketplace.....they don't bring much when you go to sell them...the average person wants a shiny Yardman......but they are one of the best constructed blowers of all time,. You want a strong beast of a blower.....Powershift! I've got a few for sale LOL.....


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

cranman said:


> The Powershifts are worth way more then they bring on the marketplace.....they don't bring much when you go to sell them...the average person wants a shiny Yardman......but they are one of the best constructed blowers of all time,. You want a strong beast of a blower.....Powershift! I've got a few for sale LOL.....



True... 

There are Powershift 624/824/924/1132 models current listed locally, priced from $130 for the Mitsu powered 624 to the $500 for the Briggs powered 1132. The 824/924 are $250-$350

Even one of these monster available...


----------

